# Roboti >  Competition “Robots intellect – 2011″

## robotsintellect

Hello! 
The competition “Robots intellect – 2011″ is the first such competition in Baltic region. The aim of this event is to encourage interest in intelligent control systems, electronics, robotics, mechatronics, and artificial intelligence among World youth.Everyone is welcome to participate in an international robot competition “Robot intellect – 2011″. Here Your handmade robot will have to find and fetch a 1 kilo “bag of gold”. Robot, first to complete the mission, will bring his creator a 9000 € prize. Also,You and your robots will be able to take part in other tasks.
Further information: http://www.robotsintellect.lt/
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zm_juqqO42c

See you there!

----------


## Slowmo

To es saprotu. 9K ir tīri solīda naudas balva. Vienīgi izskatās, ka pārāk daudz darāmā pārāk īsā laikā.

----------

